# D.I.Y Paint Correction



## TypeGRRR (Apr 25, 2009)

So today I got brave with the paint on my CR-X. The upper part of my N/S wing and door had been resprayed badly at some point of it's life, the colour match was good but suffered badly from orange peel.

With a bit of 1500 grit, a soapy bucket of water, some Farcela G3/Autoglym SRP and an Argos buffing machine, I set to it.  As you may be able to tell from my equipment, I'm no professional. :lol:

Nasty orange peel









The wing partially sanded









The wing sanded. :doublesho









The wing machine buffed









The door partially sanded









The door sanded









Sanded









First pass with buffer (G3)









Second pass with buffer (G3)









Final buff with Autogylm SRP



























I'm very happy with the outcome, it could of went very wrong, but I took a chance and pleased I did.


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

What a belting reflection in that door, was worth the gamble..


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantastic results mate, defo worth the risk id say


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Epic mate, well done that's an awesome turnaround


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

he who dares has in this case an awsome finish fair play mate dont think it could have come out better.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Outstanding finish for sure- credit to you. 

What machine was used ?


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing turn around buddy.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done you...bl**dy brilliant. You must have big gonads to attempt that!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sweet, along with everyone else i am impressed, nice work


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Big risk but paid off,lucky lad


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great result.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Terrific result :thumb:


----------



## S4LFV (Feb 16, 2010)

Well Done !!! :buffer:
If your not a "PRO" I think you might just be a natural:thumb:


----------



## Dan_BlackSRi (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats an awesome transformation - well done that man


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

well done :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

nice one thats some epic reflections!!!


----------



## TypeGRRR (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I had nothing to lose really, it looked truly terrible and I was considering a respray, so I thought, why not...

The machine I used was a £15 buffing machine which I bought from Argos a few years ago. It took me an age to get the wet sanding marks out fully, I suppose the whole job took 4 hours. I assume this would take a fraction of the time with a proper machine...


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

AWESOME job fair play to you fella :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks amazing mate! The gamble definitely paid off. You've got more balls than me lol


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

TypeGRRR said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had nothing to lose really, it looked truly terrible and I was considering a respray, so I thought, why not...
> 
> The machine I used was a £15 buffing machine which I bought from Argos a few years ago. It took me an age to get the wet sanding marks out fully, I suppose the whole job took 4 hours. I assume this would take a fraction of the time with a proper machine...


its a good way of looking at it.If you were going to the lengths of getting a re spay anyway,then like you said yourself,you had nothing to loose but it looks like it has all paid off.

very well done and your no nonsense approach means you got what you wanted.

i would def suggest a more capable machine to cut down polishing times to a fraction of what it took you.
you might as well now seeing as your quite good at this lol :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jesus, fantastic results!! The reflections are perfect!! :thumb:


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Great result!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic results for a first time!


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

if i get half the results when i attempt my coupe then i will be a happy man. Good Work!


----------



## jzwjk (Mar 8, 2010)

So greate!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Well done, very impressed. 

Were you not thinking of using a finer paper than 1500, thats pretty harsh, and the fact that its soft jap paint, I would have started really fine paper just in case. I had a go on my Jordan on the bonnet and used 2000 and it went through the paint like a knife through butter. I think I am going to get some touch up spray and then try again, as I did some other stone chips and they disappeared.

Not hijacking, where do you get colourmatched spray paints (not halfrauds though)?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Good effort mate.....just proves you dont need £XXX hundreds of quids worth of kit...just take your time and dont rush...looks great.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

you have done an amzing job........... should be very proud!!!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

What a great finish, superb reflections. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

was thinking 1500 was too harsh! But you have done a cracking job there sir!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> Well done, very impressed.
> 
> Were you not thinking of using a finer paper than 1500, thats pretty harsh, and the fact that its soft jap paint, I would have started really fine paper just in case. I had a go on my Jordan on the bonnet and used 2000 and it went through the paint like a knife through butter. I think I am going to get some touch up spray and then try again, as I did some other stone chips and they disappeared.
> 
> Not hijacking, where do you get colourmatched spray paints (not halfrauds though)?


It wasn't jap paint he was polishing, it was resprayed paint (however not saying that it'll be necessarily harder).

Cracking results there. Risk really did pay off.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well done mate, from this day forward you shall be known as:

http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu196/alxg/buster1.jpg

:thumb:


----------



## TypeGRRR (Apr 25, 2009)

I notice a lot of people are pulling me up for using 1500 grit paper, naively I thought this was very fine paper..? What grade would you recommend for such a job?


----------



## f33nix (Jan 25, 2008)

TypeGRRR said:


> I notice a lot of people are pulling me up for using 1500 grit paper, naively I thought this was very fine paper..? What grade would you recommend for such a job?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153121 Have a look at this thread for some pointers.

AFAIK you would start with a rough grade then work it over with finer grades of paper to cover up the marks made by sanding. So start at say 1500 -> 2000 -> 3000 grade. Though those numbers are not to say where you start and finish it is the general idea.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wowness!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

good job with 1500 i would not dare with that low. 2000 would be my minimum. 

on a side note someone on ebay sells up to 60000


----------



## kay323 (Jun 18, 2009)

thats reflection looks amazing mate


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Give that man a cigar:buffer::buffer:what a result SUPERB:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gobsmacking!

Well done that man....:thumb:


----------



## Loken (Jul 8, 2009)

Jesus.. I'd shake your hand if i knew you.

Any plans to do the rest of the car? ;P


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Brave man


----------

